# *new owner* Why is my hedgehog acting like this?



## chelseashines (Dec 27, 2011)

I just got my hedgehog two days ago. I wake her up only once during the day to cuddle but she still quills up and does that huffing noise. I understand it's probably because she's not totally used to me yet. But I put a new shirt in that I wore the day before everyday so she gets used to my scent. Is there anything else I could do to make us, "bond"? I've given her little treats, too..


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Time and patience. Those are the key to getting a hedgehog to bond with you. Some will decide you are trustworthy quite quickly, and some it can take months. Continue to do what you are doing, spend time with her, don't force her to do anything that is scary to her, and get her on a routine.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I got Walter in August and he still huffs up when I put my hands near him, but he's gotten a lot better. I started to get discouraged and wouldn't take him out because I was so aggravated but once I gutted up the courage and started taking him out for hours every day and making him lay on me while I watched TV, he got a lot better. Don't give up!


----------



## chelseashines (Dec 27, 2011)

i have her in her blanket next to me right now. i think i'll just start laying with her more and maybe that'l help


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Also, sometimes the time when you handle your hog can make a difference too.

Kashi is generally quite grumpy if I wake him up any time during the day/morning, but once it's past 9 or so, he seems to do much better with being woken up.

Seems that some hogs just need their beauty sleep  :lol:


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine's always grumpy when I first get him out. I've only had him for two weeks now. He still quills up and huffs at any sudden changes and he won't really come out from hiding in my sweatshirt until we've been cuddling for about 45 minutes. Bribery can help but time is really best. They're defensive little creatures but I'm finding Marvin rewarding because I notice how each day he starts to trust me just a *tiny* bit more. Hedgehogs are more difficult than other pets like dogs who love everyone but they can teach you so many life lessons.


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

They like to have a schedule, too, don't they? I've noticed that if I take Walter out during the day on the weekend when I'm home he is a bit more cranky than when I take him out on a normal week day, after work and lay with him until I put him back and he gets up and eats and runs. And if I'm not home and I get home around the time I'd be putting him back, he's not necessarily up yet.

But yeah, I just take him out, put him in a snuggle bag and let him lay on my stomach or chest while I watch TV and he has already gotten so much better.


----------

